# Very Faint Line - could it be?



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Ladies

I had a FET on the 8th June and was given a test date of the 5th July!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did tried to wait but I wanted to prepare myself for the worse so tested this evening.  Ladies I have a very faint line.  Lots of ladies on this site talk about chemical pregnancies and I am not sure what they are.  Is this one?  Today is day 13 after FET.  My embryos were 5 days old when they were put back in.  

All opinions more than welcome.  I am trying so hard to contain myself.

Mrs Signs


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

I'd say, a line is a line!! Congratulations!!

(A chemical pregnancy is an early bfp that turns to a bfn over the period of a day or two. An early miscarriage really, I don't know why it's called chemical?!)

BTW, a test date of 5th of July seems a bit strung out to me, who on earth would be able to refrain from testing that long


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Sounds good- I'd try again with early morning urine- it could have been faint cos of later in the day pee- I got my BFP 13 days after a 5 day FET- 

Good luck

Livity K x


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh ok - I was worried the faint line is caused by the hormones I am still taking.  

I am going to test in the morning again and if it is still there I will go and buy one of those digital testing kits that cost a fortune and tell you whether you are pregnant 10 days before you have even had jiggy jiggy!

I have to keep reminding myself to breath!!!!!!!!!!!

Mrs Signs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

As the ladies have said, a line is a line (assuming no HCG injection)....so a tentative congratulations to you   

OTD of 5 July seems incredibly long wait if you had 5 day blasts put back on 8 June...whilst I'm not an advocate of testing early I can completely understand why you would if having to wait that length of time !!  Our clinic recommend testing 11dp5dt so you're definitely fine with 13dpt   

A chemical pregnancy is basically a very early miscarriage (sadly I've had 5 of this    ).  The reason it's called a chemical pregnancy is because the pregnancy is only detected on peesticks and blood tests up to around 5/6 weeks but is not viable and doesn't make it to the first scan.....so it's not actually "visible" on a scan.....an early miscarriage is any pregnancy that ends up to 12 weeks.  

All my early miscarriages could be called chemical pregnancies as they all ended between 5-6 weeks and I never had any 1st scans as already miscarried (lines on peesticks getting fainter, HCG levels dropping over a matter of days-weeks).

Hope your test line gets darker and darker  

Congratulations  
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

mrssigns said:


> Oh ok - I was worried the faint line is caused by the hormones I am still taking.
> 
> I am going to test in the morning again and if it is still there I will go and buy one of those digital testing kits that cost a fortune and tell you whether you are pregnant 10 days before you have even had jiggy jiggy!
> 
> ...


Sorry, our posts crossed.....what hormones/drugs are you on ? Have you had any HCG injections as additional support during 2ww ? If so, when ? If you've not had any HCG injections then none of the other drugs can cause false positives.

N x


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Minxy

Thank you so much for your post and I am so very sorry you have had so many miscarriages.  This baby making is a minefield.  Even when something good seems to happen, you need to keep mindful of all the things that can go wrong.  I need to keep my feet on the ground.

I am just on progesterone and estrogen.  The Hcg shot I had was back in march as part of my stimulation, but then I got OHSS (I produced 68 follicles out of which they took 28 eggs, 23 were mature and 20 fertilised.  All 20 went to day 4 and were excellent quality I was told and so were all frozen).

Please keep your fingers crossed for me.  

Mrs Signs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well hun if you've had no HCG injections (some women have them as support during 2ww...I did on one of my FET cycles), then I really think you can start to feel a little bit excited    As livity says, I'd test in the mornings with first morning pee...the HCG hormone from the embryo should be more concentrated then.

Fingers AND toes crossed for you   Is it possible for you to get a BETA HCG blood test from your GP as this will check the actual amount in your blood rather than whether there is X amount in your pee depending on sensitivity of peestick ?

Thanks for your kind words...yes, the fertility trail is a tough one and we're almost at the end of it now....


Take care
Natasha x


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

IF it is still there in the morning.  I will speak with the fertility specialist that did my investigations in the UK and prescribed clomid last year, she is wonderful and I am sure will complete the necessary forms for me.  

I now have fingers and toes crossed for us both!

Mrs Signs


----------



## Novakitten (Jan 24, 2010)

It's looking good - if you haven't had HcG injections (the chemical that pregnancy tests detect) then you can trust that the line is registering HcG that your body is producing in response to a pregnancy!!!!  Fingers crossed that you have a lovely sticky bean!!!


----------



## winniewinnie (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Mrs Signs congrats for the precious line! Fingers and toes crossed for your follow-on tests and hope the faint line will turn into more definite colour! xxx


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

oh gosh I can hardly believe it.  Me and the pee stick are moving from room to room.  I keep checking and rechecking:  worried that it is all in my imagination, but that second line is definitely there!!

Thank you so much for your good wishes.  I will update you tomorrow after I test again.

Mrs Signs


----------



## Novakitten (Jan 24, 2010)

Do a digital tomorrow - there's nothing like seeing that word!!!


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

I did 3 further tests this morning (1 digital and 2 normal).  I got 2 faint lines on the normal tests and 1 "Pregnant 1 - 2" on the digital!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Things are looking good at the moment!

Mrs Signs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Woo Hoo.....    Congratulations hun   


N x


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks so much Minxy


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Congratulations Mrs signs


----------



## Novakitten (Jan 24, 2010)

Woohoo - congratulations!!!!  You're pregnant!!!  Hope you have a lovely sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## winniewinnie (Aug 29, 2009)

Big congratulations!!!


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you so much Ladies.  

I spoke with my clinic in Prague today and they are suggesting a hcg blood test next Monday (which is 21 days post FET) and a scan on the same day.  It seems very early for a scan.  Will anything be visable at that time?

Mrs Signs


----------



## Novakitten (Jan 24, 2010)

They should be able to see a sac at that point but not much more - but that will be enough to confirm a pregnancy - however usually you need to wait until after 6 weeks to see a heartbeat - you might be lucky though...


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Big   Mrs Sign and big big congratulation.All the best and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Yay, that's fab news! Has it started to sink in yet?? CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh it has all gone wrong for me today.  I took another test this morning to see if the line was darker and I got a BFN!!!!! I did another couple of tests to make sure using good brands and they are also BFN.  It looks as if my lovelies let go.

So upset.

Mrs Signs


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

MrsSigns, 

I'm so sorry to hear your news,    

lots of love

Livity


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

I have no words to say to you my dear.


----------



## winniewinnie (Aug 29, 2009)

A big hug from me Mrssigns. I got a BFN on my OTD and in the evening my period start - talking about a regular period eh?

I believe only those who have gone through this can really understand the feeling - hard to describe. Looking back to my reaction to friends' BFN news, I didn't really know how they felt at that time. 

The mother-in-law's reaction 'well it happens' didn't help either.

Have to keep faith and try again in several months' time.

Best of luck to all the girls who have to go down the treatment path and hope we will all have good news soon! xxxx


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you so much for your kind words ladies.  It is almost impossible not to be miserable.

I had my hcg level tested yesterday and it was 3 so confirming what I already knew.

Sorry to hear about your BFN Winniewinnie.  I don't think people know what to say for the best.  I will be going again in August.  Sounds like you will too.  Maybe we can be cycle buddies?

Good luck to everyone else.

Mrs Signs


----------



## winniewinnie (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi yes Mrs Signs I will try again. Probably not as soon as August but I will be around and keep fingers crossed for your next go!

Love,
Winnie xx


----------

